# Opinions on used blowers: Snogo, Idaho Norland, Tenco



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in the market for a used blower to run on a 27,000# loader with jrb quick coupler and have a limited budget so have to go used and fairly old. Have found several Snogo, a Idaho Norland, and a Tenco anywhere from 1979 to 1989 for $15,000 to $30,000 with as little as 120 hours and as many as 2,200 hours. Cat or Allis Chalmers engines. Any thoughts on these units good, bad, indifferent? Any features I should be looking for and can't or shouldn't do without. Anything I should look for issue wise like wear or damage? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jason Johnson said:


> I'm in the market for a used blower to run on a 27,000# loader with jrb quick coupler and have a limited budget so have to go used and fairly old. Have found several Snogo, a Idaho Norland, and a Tenco anywhere from 1979 to 1989 for $15,000 to $30,000 with as little as 120 hours and as many as 2,200 hours. Cat or Allis Chalmers engines. Any thoughts on these units good, bad, indifferent? Any features I should be looking for and can't or shouldn't do without. Anything I should look for issue wise like wear or damage? Thanks in advance.


Probably could buy a truck with airport blower for 15k if you have other use for the loader. Like the one in my avatar. Originally purchased for Kennedy airport.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

I have considered that but not looked into it. The loader will shove a 16' pusher then drop it and sang to blower to move the snow it pushed. That is why I want the quick coupler. Any suggestions on where to start looking for something like you have?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jason Johnson said:


> I have considered that but not looked into it. The loader will shove a 16' pusher then drop it and sang to blower to move the snow it pushed. That is why I want the quick coupler. Any suggestions on where to start looking for something like you have?


Usually you would have to buy at action. Government auction sites, Municipality actions, I know a guy that just bought one off a Canadian site. The airports around here sell them at Auctioninternational.com.

You want to buy one that will load trucks mine has shoots that you put on. Mine was bought mainly for fire lane and drifting. Never loaded truck but you want the option. Sometime you can find them on ebay not the trucks but the self contained ones that go on your loader.

Your right about not spending a lot of cash. You might not get a lot of use out of it. You won't run it in every storm. It's nothing but a insurance policy that you can finish the job under severe conditions. ? why do you have to move the snow the loader pushed? You talking about moving piles back? If I see one I will let you know either way truck or loader mount.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Govdeals.com got a old loader mount blower, They only got one pic. looked decent. It states it needs work and is gas tho. You would have to call and see what it needs. It's located in wheaten, IL.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

FredG said:


> Govdeals.com got a old loader mount blower, They only got one pic. looked decent. It states it needs work and is gas tho. You would have to call and see what it needs. It's located in wheaten, IL.


Thanks FredG I'll keep an eye on it. We had a 1972 Sicard with a 20' plow on it to use at the airport for the city but blew an engine then did the same to the used replacement we put in it so just retired to old guy a few years back.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I would stay away from Idaho Norland. They filed for Chapter 7 in 1991, and the assets were bought by Schmidt, who then went bankrupt themselves in '92 or '93. Thus, parts and support can be an issue. www.publiquip.com (a Canadian site) has many options, including loader mounts and self-propelled. I would lean toward an older self propelled particularly if you don't have to be Tier IV compliant. With a self-propelled you don't have to spend the time dropping the pusher, mounting the blower, running the control cabling into the cab, etc. They are also frequently road legal and can go 35-45 mph if you need to get between sites. Another option to consider is a PTO blower (300-450 hp) for a large tractor. The airport in Lancaster PA uses a large Teamco/Snowblast as a backup to their self propelled units, and finds that farmers give good deals for their large tractors as they aren't being used in the winter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I would stay away from Idaho Norland. They filed for Chapter 7 in 1991, and the assets were bought by Schmidt, who then went bankrupt themselves in '92 or '93. Thus, parts and support can be an issue. www.publiquip.com (a Canadian site) has many options, including loader mounts and self-propelled. I would lean toward an older self propelled particularly if you don't have to be Tier IV compliant. With a self-propelled you don't have to spend the time dropping the pusher, mounting the blower, running the control cabling into the cab, etc. They are also frequently road legal and can go 35-45 mph if you need to get between sites. Another option to consider is a PTO blower (300-450 hp) for a large tractor. The airport in Lancaster PA uses a large Teamco/Snowblast as a backup to their self propelled units, and finds that farmers give good deals for their large tractors as they aren't being used in the winter.


Now when you say self propelled your meaning truck blower combination? Carrier motor with blower motor. My blower is street legal with transferable registration. Stick hi-lo 5sp stick. 45-48 MPH fast as it will run. I was telling the OP be a good idea to purchase one that can load trucks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aero, Cool link you provided, Got some old stuff in nice shape. I hate it when they don't list a price tho. I also suggested the truck- carrier, Blower type instead of a loader mount. Mine handles nice and easy to drive.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, truck/blower combination. I noticed that usually they don't list the price on the newer equipment. I agree with you that given the prices on the older stuff (still newer than what the OP was looking at) it makes sense to get a dedicated piece of equipment.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

I was pretty much decided on a wheel loader mounted self contained snow blower but am going to look into a dedicated blower on a chassis. The time swapping attachments on a loader may be timely. I got on the site and emailed all that were in my price range and looked decent. Thanks for the lead Aero. Some didn't have email so I called...Canada...I don't speak French!! First guy hung up on me and the second was a voicemail so I'll wait and see if I hear from them.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Let us know what you end up with, Good Luck.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

In my opinion, I have run both types and hands down the self contained loader mount blower is way more efficient. It only takes 5 mins tops to connect or disconnect the unit. You only have to disconnect the electric controller which is a plug to the snow blower, there are no hydraulics to deal with.
The biggest reason will be traction. On the loader model if you start loosing traction just lift the blower a bit and it keeps on going. The next big reason is you can lift the blower up in the air and chop down tall piles.
The third reason is you have a loader that can both push snow and then later blow the snow. It is also much more maneurable. Most muni in Quebec have gone to this model for clearing their streets of snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Neige said:


> In my opinion, I have run both types and hands down the self contained loader mount blower is way more efficient. It only takes 5 mins tops to connect or disconnect the unit. You only have to disconnect the electric controller which is a plug to the snow blower, there are no hydraulics to deal with.
> The biggest reason will be traction. On the loader model if you start loosing traction just lift the blower a bit and it keeps on going. The next big reason is you can lift the blower up in the air and chop down tall piles.
> The third reason is you have a loader that can both push snow and then later blow the snow. It is also much more maneurable. Most muni in Quebec have gone to this model for clearing their streets of snow.


I think I change my way of thinking, I guess I wasn't thinking about loosing traction and knocking piles down, I guess the shaft thing was on my mind. :terribletowel: I never owned or ran a loader mount but I do understand how easy they are to hook up tho being the units are self contained. Do they have a bucket mount or do you need a quick disconnect? Very good info. Thumbs Up


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Jason,

My former employer had a couple of self contained loader mounts for sale a few years ago. Last I heard they were still available.

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/sicard-2200h-loader-mount-snow-blowers-2.158869/

Specs/photos in the thread. If you are interested let me know and I can dig out current contact information.

Dave


----------



## sicard (Jul 12, 2021)

Neige said:


> In my opinion, I have run both types and hands down the self contained loader mount blower is way more efficient. It only takes 5 mins tops to connect or disconnect the unit. You only have to disconnect the electric controller which is a plug to the snow blower, there are no hydraulics to deal with.
> The biggest reason will be traction. On the loader model if you start loosing traction just lift the blower a bit and it keeps on going. The next big reason is you can lift the blower up in the air and chop down tall piles.
> The third reason is you have a loader that can both push snow and then later blow the snow. It is also much more maneurable. Most muni in Quebec have gone to this model for clearing their streets of snow.


There are two problems with loader mounts. The first is that they are very difficult to repair because everything is jammed together as closely as possible to cut down on the front overhang. It is really problematic. The second is a variation of the firrst. There is no way that a loader mount can compare to a truck mount when it comes to longevity. Once again manufacturers look for any and all ways to cut down on the weight of the loader mounts. That usually means weaker frames to start with. Many parts are made lighter to avoid weight problems. In Quebec the auctions feature many 5-10 year old loader mounts (and not because the contractor lost his contract). Yet there are still plenty of blowers being used that are 50-70 years old. When you add in the cost per year, plus the greater efficiency and output, nothing comes close to a truck mounted unit.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

FredG said:


> Now when you say self propelled your meaning truck blower combination? Carrier motor with blower motor. My blower is street legal with transferable registration. Stick hi-lo 5sp stick. 45-48 MPH fast as it will run. I was telling the OP be a good idea to purchase one that can load trucks.


Where I live, until recently, the city had self powered blowers mounted on Farm tractors. The city switched to the loader mounts after having them for 15 years. They had a JD tractor painted yellow with a roll cage, then a split blower powered by a International DT series engine.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

Jason Johnson said:


> I was pretty much decided on a wheel loader mounted self contained snow blower but am going to look into a dedicated blower on a chassis. The time swapping attachments on a loader may be timely. I got on the site and emailed all that were in my price range and looked decent. Thanks for the lead Aero. Some didn't have email so I called...Canada...I don't speak French!! First guy hung up on me and the second was a voicemail so I'll wait and see if I hear from them.


I am no expert in the snow removal biz, but I am interersted. Anyhow, there is a brand we use up here in Canada called Vohl. They were known as the Cadillac of snowblowers. Edmonton used these units until very recently, so did Calgary. You have a Ford tractor powered with a Ford Engine, then at the back, you have the blower engine. On the older machines, some form of 53 or 71 Series Detroit Diesel, on the 1990's-2000's machines, JD power. For the size of a vohl, you would be impressed with the power. I have seen 53 foot semi dump trailers filled like they were toys with Vohls.

Here is an older unit I found off Google.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

Vohl is still around, but they only make loader mounts/ rehab the older self propelled machines.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

sicard said:


> There are two problems with loader mounts. The first is that they are very difficult to repair because everything is jammed together as closely as possible to cut down on the front overhang. It is really problematic. The second is a variation of the firrst. There is no way that a loader mount can compare to a truck mount when it comes to longevity. Once again manufacturers look for any and all ways to cut down on the weight of the loader mounts. That usually means weaker frames to start with. Many parts are made lighter to avoid weight problems. In Quebec the auctions feature many 5-10 year old loader mounts (and not because the contractor lost his contract). Yet there are still plenty of blowers being used that are 50-70 years old. When you add in the cost per year, plus the greater efficiency and output, nothing comes close to a truck mounted unit.


I have seen Oshkosh machines older than my 68 year old father still at it in Northern Alberta!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

J-Deer color chart
Green = AG
Yellow = construction


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> J-Deer color chart
> Green = AG
> Yellow = construction


I know what a JD looks like. They are everywhere in the country.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

RDBro77 said:


> I know what a JD looks like. They are everywhere in the country.


Ok, did they paint a green JD yellow
Or did it come that way?


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

They took a stock tractor, added their equipment, painted everything yellow.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A stock green tractor
Or a stock yellow tractor


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What kind of traction do those Vohl's have?


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What kind of traction do those Vohl's have?


They have 4x4 drives.


----------



## sicard (Jul 12, 2021)

RDBro77 said:


> I have seen Oshkosh machines older than my 68 year old father still at it in Northern Alberta!


And most of them had Sicard blower heads and blower drive trains.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

sicard said:


> And most of them had Sicard blower heads and blower drive trains.


I do like Sicards, but I only have seen their competitiors.


----------

